# Calling all Youngins (under 30)



## NYDrew (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey guys, we're the last of a dying breed.  The breed of people who love skiing for what it is, not for the air in the parks.  We are the decendants of those older people here in AZ.  No offence to anyone older, but sometimes you just need people your own age.  Of course you will be welcome to join, but the idea of this trip will be to possibly meet ski partners who will still ski with when were your age, when everyone is parkin it up.

I'm sick of going on trips with friends, and skiing on my own while they go play in the park or lollygag down a green trail.  I want to set up a spring breakish time trip for us.  Call it the junior AZ outing if you like.

I have no further ideas on this, I just know I want to do it.  Give me thoughts.  (screw the ski club at my school, they are ungrateful for all the work I do for them anyway)


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm 32. I don't make the cut... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2006)

i am not sure i want to make the cut being called a youngin at 27 :lol: i prefer inclusive gatherings any ways, so i gotta pass on this one.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2006)

Put it this way. The majority of the older AZers I've met can ski circles around me; yeah - some of you youngins are all right too...


----------



## Marc (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, why bother making an outing restricted.  Seems like we have tough enough time finding a time for an outing when everyone's invited.


Besides, the young guys may have the muscles, but the old guys have the mileage...   :dunce:


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 21, 2006)

didnt say it was restricted, its just going to be centered around around the type of stuff that younger people like to do...like drinking, flirting and skiing all in the same 24 hours.

hey im tryin to save the soul of skiing by reviving the younger generation.  its just an idea

and yeah, considering the fact that the only AZers i have met are peter and jim, if you take age into account, they can both ski circles around me 20x over (and I get paid to ski!)  Its exactly as said...milage.  I may have the youth to power me through an injury, but i dont think i will be able to ski like them when i reach that age.  again, im just trying to unite younger skiiers, such that when we become the "old" guys, we will be there to help out the younger generation like peter helped me out.


ie. 30 years from now me, greg and river are members of AARP.  somehow by a miricle there is a college kid who still doesnt like jumps and needs a ride to hunter, he will have someone to drive him and ski with (pete, this whole idea is a tribute to you, so hopefully one day i can do to someone else what you did for me) but i would really like to meet some people my own age.  im really starting to fear that when i am finally retired, i will have no one to ski with.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 21, 2006)

NYDrew, i feel ya.  i have always had a hard time finding people to ski with, especially my own age.  most of the folks i have skied with i either met online through the forums or have been random people i met on the hill, not close friends of my own age that i can call up any given weekend and conspire on which mountain to tackle.  and out of those people, i think only a few people i have teamed up with were my own age.  but that doesn't bother me at all.  if people are into what i like to ski and want to ski with me, i really don't care what age they are.  i often find the older guys have perspective and experience that makes an afternoon quite fine.  and skiing with a guy in his 40s or 50s down the stuff i enjoy inspires me to the idea that i will still be tackling tough terrain well into my middle age.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> ...like drinking, flirting and skiing all in the same 24 hours.


And you have to be under 30 for this?  I can handle the skiing and drinking part just fine. It was the flirting I was never really all that good at... :roll:


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 21, 2006)

nah man, 30 was just a random age.  i should have wrote ish.  if no ones figured it out yet, i have a lot of trouble expressnig thoughts in less then 5 posts.  damn it jim, im a scientist not ernest hemmingway. (no really, can barley pass an english class because my thoughts never seem to hit paper the right way.)

river, you put it in words for me.  i always ski with older guys....always.  But how many of them would want to go into a bar and act like a bunch of horney morons everynight for a week?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 21, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> nah man, 30 was just a random age.  i should have wrote ish.  if no ones figured it out yet, i have a lot of trouble expressnig thoughts in less then 5 posts.  damn it jim, im a scientist not ernest hemmingway. (no really, can barley pass an english class because my thoughts never seem to hit paper the right way.)
> 
> river, you put it in words for me.  i always ski with older guys....always.  But how many of them would want to go into a bar and act like a bunch of horney morons everynight for a week?



Hell, I just turned 33.  I _*want*_ to go into a bar and act like a horney moron.  But doing it is another thing.   If Austin can be an old fart like us .... why can't you Drew?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 21, 2006)

> But how many of them would want to go into a bar and act like a bunch of horney morons everynight for a week?


can't say i have ever had any idea to do that.  at least the acting like a bunch of horney morons.  i think perhaps that is why i usually hang with an older crowd perhaps, the partying tendencies of youth have held no pull over me for many years.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jan 21, 2006)

35 going on 22 here!
Nothin' I like more than tearing it up on the hill then beating some a$$ on the pool table w/ a few brews that night  . :beer: 
Skiing has something in common with billiards. Confidence in yourself can bring you to the the next level. And after a good day on the hill i'm filled with confidence, so dont miss or i'll run em out on ya! And I dont care how young or old you are   !Rack em! :wink:  
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2006)

Confidence at the pool table often winds up with Marc hiting someone with the cue ball in an errant low Englsih attempt.



After a few of those brews of course.

I should be kept away from all sharp and hard blunt objects after consuming alcohol.

 :dunce:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 21, 2006)

You do realize that you talk about yourself in the 3rd person a lot, Marc, don't you?  It's like a Seinfeld episode in here sometimes!


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 21, 2006)

alright, you all get the idea of what i was trying to do.  Give me credit for trying even though its been a total rejection.  I wasn't trying to exclude anyone at all, just didnt think this kind of thing would appeal to anyone much older (apperently there is life after 30...not so depressed anymore about being 23, maybe it won't be so bad).

River, I hear ya on the lack of appeal on being a fool.  Guess thats because when im not on vacation I almost never party, so when I go on a trip, I want to go balls to the wall.  Not to mention I still have to meet that mrs.skibum (not skibum's wife...just a female ski bum) who keeps visiting me in my dreams, and what better place then a quiet mountain bar (I hate crowded bars...i like to be able to hold a drunken conversation without loud bass and strobe lights pissing me off)

Anyway, nothing wrong with the 3rd person, I use the royal "we" all the time.  I think this thread is starting to go the way of misc discussions.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 21, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Not to mention I still have to meet that mrs.skibum (not skibum's wife...just a female ski bum) who keeps visiting me in my dreams, and what better place then a quiet mountain bar



I think the lift is a much better place to meet female ski bums.  You have 5-10 minutes to make small talk in a low pressure environment, when they are already in a good mood from skiing*.  


* If they are in a bad mood while skiing then "NEXT!!!"


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2006)

25 yr old here interested.  What you thinking?  Any good places in mind?  Sunapee is an easy ski and centrally located.  Maybe Gunstock.  Other ideas?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 21, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> 25 yr old here interested.  What you thinking?  Any good places in mind?  Sunapee is an easy ski and centrally located.  Maybe Gunstock.  Other ideas?



That's what I like about you, TB.  No hesitation.  No cheecky comment.  You just jumped right in there and got down to business.  Kudos!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2006)

I qualify because I stopped counting at 29.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm 40.  I ski with a guy 70 and  another 63 every Sunday morning. 
 The guy  who is 63 can get down the mountain pretty fast.
  Hitting the bars I have a bit of experience.  Flirting is not my specailty.
 I get the point of wanting a group to hang with in a specific age group.   
Just don't judge skiing by age.  You could get your ass whipped by someone close to 25 years your senior. I do every weekend.

Some of the social aspects... I see your points.  Good luck and go for it.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 23, 2006)

Trailboss, ill get back to you.  suddenly i give up hope and now hope is back.  now that i have a reason to start looking, i will.  if its just you and me, im still down, but i got to get to class right now.  ill PM you when I get home (late)

Jim, I've skiied with you, i have this strange feeling that your going to out _____ us in anything we do.  night or day. (fill in the blank...ski, drink, flirt-even though your married) I think I got you pinned as the type that is lying and really stopped counting at 21.

Now that I got a partner in here...like I said before any age is welcome, just know its going to be A SPRING BREAK TRIP.


----------



## salida (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm young, I like to ski, I'm in...  I think this is a good idea, an outing that is not exclusive, yet one that has skiing and other (young minded) prusuits in order!

-Porter


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweet, what happened, did everyone suddenly change their mind and like my idea?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2006)

And again, regardless of age, if anyone ever wants to ski Burke, Cannon, Sunapee, drop a PM to me.  

NYDrew: let me know when your spring break is.  Maybe ours coincide.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beer:  

You all are great folks...this is another opportunity to ski.  There are some guys/gals in here my age.  Marc want to join us?  Ozzyskier?


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably going to advertise this to my school club and advised salida to do the same (kinda).  Groups rates would be nice if we can do it.

Dates for me are 3/11-19 and 4/12-17
I hate having two spring breaks...much prefere one big one.

Suggestions on mountains so I can start wooing the management for deals.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 26, 2006)

I might be in depending on where it is and what day of the week it is. I'm 22 but I'm a working stiff now. I don't have spring break anymore. 

I would like to throw the Northern VT ski areas up there. We never have any outings up there for consideration. Everything is NH, NY or southern NE.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, Northern Vermont:  Burke is my suggestion (no surprise :wink: ).


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to sugarbush in december.  I really really really liked it, and technically it is norther vt.  Im willing to return there again.


----------



## salida (Jan 26, 2006)

How about Southern Quebec (Magog specifically) - Ski areas - Mt. Orford, Sutton, and Owls Head, I think you can get a 3 or 4 day ticket to all three places for roughly a hundred bucks...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> I went to sugarbush in december.  I really really really liked it, and technically it is norther vt.  Im willing to return there again.



I can swing that for one day...but after that it costs an arm and a leg now to ski there.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 26, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> NYDrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not when your with me.....if we can get 6 of us, i can do 5 days/nights ski on ski off at snow creek for $344 per person.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 27, 2006)

Too bad your break starts the 11th because 3/10 would be perfect since you can get half price tickets for the Ski w/ the Point day. I love the bush though - definitely my favorite mountain.

Another good option is MRG. It's a bit cheaper and if we don't have any boarders that want to go its a great place.

When I said N. VT I meant pretty much Sugarbush and points north.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 27, 2006)

Count me in as being interested in attending.  I'm 42 but like to ski hard like when I was half that age.  I'm married so no flirting but I love to have a few post-skiing cold beverages.

Northern VT sounds good to me.  I'll probably only be able to do a weekend day.  I'd love to try Burke.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 27, 2006)

Does Saturday March 18 work for people? Sugarbush, MRG or Burke -- maybe we could have a vote. I would have to say MRG may not be the best bet for a Saturday though.


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't swing another Saturday gathering.


I'm supposed to be relearning how to drive a fire truck  on Saturday's.


I'm already missing the two offical AZ outings so another one would be a negatory.



Sunday, yes.  Saturday, no.  Why aren't there more women here again?


----------



## salida (Jan 31, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Why aren't there more women here again?



Why hasn't someone asked this before, especially in the elgibile (20-24) range...


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 31, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Why aren't there more women here again?


There women were plentiful here until September 12, 2005.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 3, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Does Saturday March 18 work for people? Sugarbush, MRG or Burke -- maybe we could have a vote.



That date works for me.  My vote is for Burke.  Second choice would be Sugarbush and third, MRG.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hrm... is this a not so subtle hint?


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm going to have to back out of this one.  I'm going to work that spring break at Smuggs.  The instructor exchange program sounds like its going to be loads of fun!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saturday the 18th at Burke would be perfect.  I can show folks around.  :idea:


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 10, 2006)

Turns out that day doesn't work for me either. I ended up getting tickets to the Dropkicks in Boston on March 18 for my bday.


----------



## LVNLARG (Feb 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did I miss on Sept 12/05 ?!?! OK boys...I'm not quite under 30 but am seeing inherant flaws in your plan... I'm thinking apres ski (clubs and heaps of hotties) would be non-existant at MRG, Sugrbush, Burke ?!?!? As far as I'm concerned the ULTIMATE spring break ski destination in the northeast is Quebec City. Tons of clubs...real hotels to stay in..more beautiful women than you've ever seen in one place at one time...3 great ski resorts within minutes and a culture where beer on your morning corn flakes is the norm. In mid March thousands of english speaking pep's flock there JUST TO PARTY. It was my impression that was NYDREW's original goal and it seems to have turned into a "let's go where we can get cheap tickets and group read Anne Frank afterwards"...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems like we are losing focus here......

Did we want to do a Young AZer Ski Day?  

If so, where?  

When?  

Let's focus on these questions.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 12, 2006)

LVNLARG, you got me laughing pretty hard at that one.  You got a great point with one flaw...I already read anne frank.

I'll give you a hint on the joke you missed though...look for someone who regestered here at AZ on 9/12.

Anyway, guys he got a point...a real good point, you got to go where the snow bunnies go...and snowbunnies can't hop down MRG.

But this all doesn't matter much to me, like I said, I got to pull out of this one cause I can't turn down instructor exchange week at Smuggs.  Basically im getting a free ski trip in exchange for my expertise as an instructor during their busyest week...and their paying me more then my home mountain...a lot more.

If you guys decide to go somewhere near smuggs, perhaps Ill hook up with you for a day because I am definately taking a few days off to ski some of the near by mountains ive never been to.  I got to say I love being an instructor, not only do you get paid to do what you love, but you get to teach others to do it too....and now I am getting to travel around because of it.


----------



## LVNLARG (Feb 12, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> LVNLARG, you got me laughing pretty hard at that one.  You got a great point with one flaw...I already read anne frank.
> 
> I'll give you a hint on the joke you missed though...look for someone who regestered here at AZ on 9/12.
> 
> ...



Figured you would appreciate someone who actually GOT what your point was in the first place  :idea:  They don't give you the plate LVNLARG for NOT knowing where the party is...  :lol:   8)


----------

